# Anyone writing sci-fi (or fantasy) with fluffy female protagonist(s)?



## RakshaTheCat (Mar 25, 2018)

Question like in the title. My problem is, I don't even know how to look for it. 

I tried furaffinity search thing but it seems super cumbersome and I failed miserably to find anything with it... But maybe I missed something, or maybe anyone knows any other places I could look for people who enjoy writing such things?


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

I know sofurry is primarily a writing site, you could check there?


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks, I'll check it out, didn't know that :3


----------



## Sablesword (Mar 29, 2018)

Maybe not what you're looking for, but I have some older stories about M'rerallie ("Melody") Clan Chumf the cat-girl[1] space-pirate and the human scout-ship pilot Max Anders. Mostly on my website, with the latest one on Furaffinity as well. 

[1] fur-covered cat-person alien type, not the "human with cat ears and tail" type.


----------



## LoganGreypaw (May 2, 2018)

If you check out my profile, I'm currently writing a story called _"Riding" Hood_ which features a furry female protagonist. It _is_ adult, though, just bear that in mind.


----------



## Gnarl (May 3, 2018)

If you want professional stuff, you could check Anthroaquatic, bad dog books, Thurston Howl Publishing, or else yes a lot on SoFurry. 
Check out Kismet!


----------



## RakshaTheCat (May 3, 2018)

Thanks, I'll check out all of these things :3


----------



## Hara Surya (Jul 3, 2018)

I have some on Amazon Kindle.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 29, 2018)

Hara Surya said:


> I have some on Amazon Kindle.


What do you write about?


----------



## Saurex (Feb 13, 2019)

If you're still out there and still looking for something to read, might I suggest one of mine?
www.furaffinity.net: Seven to a Name: Chapter 1: The Nameless One by Saurex


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Feb 13, 2019)

I write a novel in fantasy style, where there are a lot of anthropomorphic animals and other creatures, but I don’t want to exhibit without graphic design. Perhaps, if I had an artist who wanted to participate in one project, then something could well have happened. Inspired by the game of thrones and went, gone.


----------



## reptile logic (Feb 13, 2019)

I have one book published with a female protagonist. Scales, not fur.
The Accidental Ambassador, by D A Barr
Take a look.


----------



## TikTikKobold (Feb 19, 2019)

RakshaTheCat said:


> Question like in the title. My problem is, I don't even know how to look for it.
> 
> I tried furaffinity search thing but it seems super cumbersome and I failed miserably to find anything with it... But maybe I missed something, or maybe anyone knows any other places I could look for people who enjoy writing such things?


well, I mean, I'm not writing a "fluffy" character, but The Adventure of Tik Tik is a fantasy about a cute kobold


----------



## Skittles (Feb 23, 2019)

I am! I have only loaded up two chapters so far though. You can find the first chapter here: www.furaffinity.net: The Erisdanian Saga - Chapter one - Hunter's Moon by Sqizzle


----------



## Sablesword (Mar 17, 2019)

Adding to my previous post: "Kitty Collar" with a fluffy female feline point-of-view character. Science fiction on a world where robots are the aristocracy. 

Also, "Jittina" with a cat-prince, a cat-girl, and the titular mouse-maid. Fantasy in a harem, where the prince and his mother both use magic.


----------



## TR273 (Mar 17, 2019)

I've started writing one, but is it in the very early stages.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 17, 2019)

I am working on something right now for an anthology book.  I haven't decided on the sex of the main protagonist.  It could be female at this point.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 17, 2019)

I got a request to ghostwrite one, so I will be now. 


WereWOLFovna said:


> I write a novel in fantasy style, where there are a lot of anthropomorphic animals and other creatures, but I don’t want to exhibit without graphic design. Perhaps, if I had an artist who wanted to participate in one project, then something could well have happened. Inspired by the game of thrones and went, gone.


I tend to prefer the anthropomorphic fantasy over other genres if I am reading it.


----------



## JZLobo (Apr 25, 2019)

So my werewolf girl Reilly is not the _main_ protagonist, but whenever she shows up in my series, the stories tend to revolve around her and her POV. I invite you to check her out. www.furaffinity.net: Questions Of My Childhood (Part 1) by JZLobo


----------

